# Texas ASA Federation State Championship at Abilene Bow Hunters July 13 & 14



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We will have a 10 target practice range that we be available Friday thru Sunday. 

We will have adult supervision with all Eagle division groups.

We are expecting around 300 shooters for this event. Please get there early. You will need to get registered and shoot thru the chrono before you can go to the practice bags.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

How does the practice range work? Like @ the pro/am's? Pay once and shoot all weekend?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> How does the practice range work? Like @ the pro/am's? Pay once and shoot all weekend?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yes. Not sure what the guys at Abilene are going to charge. We just decided to do this yesterday. The club members were going to discuss price. I recommended $10.00 for the weekend. I will get back with the guys at Abilene and get the cost posted ASAP.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Mike, another question about the 3d practice range. 

Will it be open to shoot on Saturday while shooters are on the tournament courses? AND.... what time will it close?

I'm bringing some Okie's down Saturday and we're hoping to find the site and practice Saturday afternoon/evening before heading to our hotel.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Mike, another question about the 3d practice range.
> 
> Will it be open to shoot on Saturday while shooters are on the tournament courses? AND.... what time will it close?
> 
> I'm bringing some Okie's down Saturday and we're hoping to find the site and practice Saturday afternoon/evening before heading to our hotel.


Great question Tony. I just asked that same question over on TBH. Awaiting the answer.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> Mike, another question about the 3d practice range.
> 
> Will it be open to shoot on Saturday while shooters are on the tournament courses? AND.... what time will it close?
> 
> I'm bringing some Okie's down Saturday and we're hoping to find the site and practice Saturday afternoon/evening before heading to our hotel.


Tony. Yes you may shoot the animal practice range from 7:00 am Saturday until dark. It will be in a separate area from the competition ranges. 

The animal practice range is $10.00 for the weekend. 

It will also be open on Friday from approximately 5:00pm until dark. If you get there Friday before Tracy and I arrive shoot the bags until we get there and then we will direct you to the animal practice range.



bowtexan said:


> Great question Tony. I just asked that same question over on TBH. Awaiting the answer.


Got it answered on TexasBowhunter.com as well !!!


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Smith. See you Saturday.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We have over $5000.00 in merchandise that we will be giving away as door prizes.

Four bows
Targets 
Vortex Viper HD binos
Tons of arrows
Releases
Vortex accessories
Broadheads
ASA Memberships
and Much More.......

We will also raffle off a Maxey Trailer donated by Maxey Trailers in Paris, Texas. The proceeds from the trailer are used to buy plaques and medallions for our Youth and Eagle shooters that we award thru out the year at our Texas Federation qualifiers

Thank You to All our great supporters.......

Pigeon Road Shooting Supplies in Stephenville, Texas
Maxey Trailers in Paris, Texas
Vortex Optics in Middleton Wisconsin
All Star Archery in Lewisville, Texas
Cabelas in Ft. Worth, Texas
Smithfield Archery in Ft. Worth, Texas
Outdoor Pro Shops in Garland, Texas
Arrowsmith Outfitters Arlington, Texas


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

The buckles are here !!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a great shoot this weekend


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Tim !!!

Forecast is for 100 degrees on Saturday and 99 on Sunday. Typical Texas state championship weather.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tallcatt said:


> Thanks Tim !!!
> 
> Forecast is for 100 degrees on Saturday and 99 on Sunday. Typical Texas state championship weather.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh. Well at least it won't be hot. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

At least it not going to be 110.....hopefully.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Check out Abilene Bow Hunters range on Google Earth. When you zoom in you can see the practice range as well as many of the shooting lanes. Abilene has hosted many big shoots over the years including the NABH (Cabelas) national events and the IBO Winter Nationals.

4947 FM 89 Tuscola, Texas

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We got our qualified shooters list from ASA yesterday.

830 qualified shooters for state (17 pages). Usually about 35% show up for state. So we should have about 290 shooters. 

Tracy has thr RV packed and ready to go.


----------



## Roydw3 (Jun 4, 2013)

any results so far after day one?


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

We just got home from the shoot. Awesome weekend. We had 280 shooters. The results will be posted tomorrow on the Texas ASA website.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks so much for another awesome shoot! Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

What an awesome Texas ASA State Championship at Abilene Bowhunters !!!!

As ASA State Directors we are so thankful and blessed for......

All of our ASA shooters that have become part of our extended family. We love y'all and appreciate your support.

A great club like Abilene Bowhunters. The guys at Abilene listened to our recommendations for range set up and followed thru with outstanding ranges that were challenging and fair.

The weather. The much needed rain held off until we were done with the awards and on the road home.

Our Texas ASA volunteer staff that works very hard to make it all happen.

Our generous sponsors that step up each and every year to donate wonderful door prizes and raffle prizes.

ASA for creating a great 3D archery format that is family oriented for all ages to enjoy. 

Specifically Tracy and I want to thank......

Ron Ferguson, Jamey Creek, Eugene and Tom and all the crew at Abilene Bow Hunters for all their work preparing for this event.

We also want to thank our great staff.... Glenn and Celeste Salsman, Marty and Julie Chambers, Gene and Tanya Bohanon, Larry Wyrick, Vaughan McClain, Ethyl Strothers, Terra Timmerman, Courtney Lingsweiler, Larry Barnard, Alan Macha's wife.

A huge Thank You to our door prize and raffle prize sponsors.....Alan George with Pigeon Rd. Shooting Supplies in Stephenville, Texas. Charles Jones and Maxey Trailers in Paris, Texas. Vortex Optics in Middleton Wisconsin, All Star Archery in Lewisville, Texas, Smithfield Archery in Ft. Worth, Texas, Outdoor Pro Shops in Garland, Texas, On Target Archery in Canton, Texas, Cabelas in Ft. Worth, Texas and Archery Shooters Association in Kennesaw, Georgia.

It has been a wonderful 2013 Texas ASA Federation 3D season. We had a record number of event with 21 qualifiers plus the state championship. We have had record total attendance with over 2500 total competitors. We had a great state championship with 280 shooters. And.....we are already making plans for 2014. 

Thank You All Again,
Mike & Tracy 

Results are up on our website at: texasasafederation.com

Pictures coming soon !!!!


----------



## Joe4570 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice


----------

